
Show HN: HaC Mini, a Full Featured Mac Mini Hackintosh - osy
https://osy.gitbook.io/hac-mini-guide/
======
nao360
I've built a few hackintoshes over the years (probably 1 in 5 success rate),
and this is among the best documented projects I've seen. Well done indeed!

[Don't think I've come across GitBooks before this -- looks like something we
could use on a project so, bonus find! Thanks!]

------
soganess
Of all the "this just makes macOS work" guides I've seen this is by far the
best. Especially how they get the vega m working; impressive.

